# Sad but true....2 K3s, 1 cover going back...



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sad to have to do this, but the replacement K3 I received today was even worse (with or without bright light) than the one I was replacing. It was extremely sluggish, even after over 5hrs. of charging, several restarts, and installation of the latest software. I'm not going through months of replacements again with no choice to get out of the rat race. So, two K3s and my lighted cover are packaged up and ready to go back tomorrow.

Sadly, I will be Kindleless now since I've sold both my K1 and my K2. I've asked my dear SIL if I can borrow her original K1. She has a K2 which I gave her as a gift last March. I haven't heard back from her yet, but I'm sure she'll agree.

I love, love, love the Kindle and I love the idea of the K3 but Amazon has some major problems to iron out before I'll re-order a K3. I hope to do so in the future when these problems are remedied.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your trouble. Hope it will not be long before you have a perfectly working K3


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

That is so sad.  I'm sorry you've had such problems with the K3.  I hope you are able to get a Kindle to use until the issue is completely remedied.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

What a shame... after all you've been through!  You even postponed going on your trip so you could be home to get your K3 delivery because it was late in shipment/arrival.  I totally agree that waiting a while is probably the best idea.  I had offered to buy one for my son's girlfriend for her birthday in October.... but I told her she'd better wait until we can be sure of getting her one that isn't defective.  I really thought that after the K2 sunfade disaster, that Amazon would check and double-check our K3s before they sent them out.  Obviously not........


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

How many books are you putting on it initially? Thats pretty crazy you got 2 bad eggs!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you all.



PraiseGod13 said:


> What a shame... after all you've been through! You even postponed going on your trip so you could be home to get your K3 delivery because it was late in shipment/arrival. I totally agree that waiting a while is probably the best idea. I had offered to buy one for my son's girlfriend for her birthday in October.... but I told her she'd better wait until we can be sure of getting her one that isn't defective. I really thought that after the K2 sunfade disaster, that Amazon would check and double-check our K3s before they sent them out. Obviously not........


Amazon never really formally acknowledged that there was a sunfade problem with the K2s but, somehow, the later ones didn't have the problem. I never dreamed something like that would happen again, but I resolved that if it did, I wouldn't wait until the 30 day return period was over and then get stuck in the replacement cycle with no choice but to keep trying to get a good one. Hopefully, like with the K2, Amazon will quietly get the problem solved on the future K3s. I'll be watching here to see if the problems disappear. Only then will I reorder.

Believe me, this is really traumatic for me. I haven't been without a Kindle in my hand since June, 2008.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Geez, DD, I feel so bad for you!  But you are inspiring me to do the same, since mine has the same issue.  At least I still have my K1 that still works fine.  But I can't see holding onto the K3, knowing that there is something defective about it.  I'm sure they'll fix the problem, like they did with the K2's, but in the meantime it's going back within the 30 day window.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sorry to read this DD but evidently I'm out of the loop.  What is the defect on K3s?  I haven't noticed a problem with mine....but could the problem pop up at anytime?

ETA:  Just realized you must be referring to slow page turns in the sun?  I need to try mine - haven't read outside yet.  Hard to believe this after the sun issue with K2s!!!  Wow.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I should get my replacement K3 this Friday.  I hope I don't have any problems with it.  This is my first ereader and I'm loving it, I don't want to go back to not having one.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Belle2Be said:


> How many books are you putting on it initially? Thats pretty crazy you got 2 bad eggs!


I don't store all my books on the Kindle. I probably only have 10 at any one time on it. It's not an indexing problem.

I'm not the only one here who has gotten more than one bad one.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> I'm sorry to read this DD but evidently I'm out of the loop. What is the defect on K3s? I haven't noticed a problem with mine....but could the problem pop up at anytime?
> 
> ETA: Just realized you must be referring to slow page turns in the sun? I need to try mine - haven't read outside yet. Hard to believe this after the sun issue with K2s!!! Wow.


Yes, that's it, kari. But the replacement had the problem even not in bright light. I'm finding it hard to believe myself.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Geez, DD, I feel so bad for you! But you are inspiring me to do the same, since mine has the same issue. At least I still have my K1 that still works fine. But I can't see holding onto the K3, knowing that there is something defective about it. I'm sure they'll fix the problem, like they did with the K2's, but in the meantime it's going back within the 30 day window.


I just couldn't go through it again, lindnet. I'd rather wait for them to correct it.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, DD! After mad love with my K1, I got my graphite K3 and...it made my eyes buggy. The graphite casing somehow made the background look so dark that my eyes' focus keeps getting pulled into it. It was traumatic for sure, I tend to obsess over making the absolute ultra premium deluxe purchases so I feel I can be confident that I've made the best decision for my needs...and then here I am with buggy eyes. I'm trying a white one next, I'm not crazy about skins. Best of luck for a better experience next time!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD I am sorry you had problems with two K3. What are you going to do now?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Major bummer.  Could you consider purchasing a K2 off kindleboards?
My K3 is going back too - the left side buttons arent responding properly.  There was not a moment's hesitation in CS sending me a replacement.  Maybe this too is common.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm on my second replacement K3 and so far it is working fine.  My first replacement worked great except when it was in the hinged cover.  Then it would almost immediately freeze/reboot/lose my place in the book I was reading.  I'm no longer using the cover at this point,    So fingers crossed the Third K3 is the charm for me. I have two friends who have been experiencing similar problems, though not as to the extent I have.  One friend said she was charging her K3 tonight and it had an electronic burning smell to it.  She emailed CS but no response so far.  The other friend called in a panic because she was sure her Kindle died, but it turns out the battery ran down after a few days of use and no wireless.  She is now updated to 3.0.1 and hopefully that fixed her issue.  

I just don't know about this incarnation of Kindle.  I still have my K2 but it looks so big and clunky now that I don't want to go back to it.      I guess I'll hope for the best for now but my friends and I never had much in the way of problems with our previous Kindles (1 and 2).   This is too weird.

Le sigh.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

This is begining to scare me. I do not remember so many people having to send back there K2. I hope I do not have any problem with my K3.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Anne said:


> This is begining to scare me. I do not remember so many people having to send back there K2. I hope I do not have any problem with my K3.


Me too. I'm so excited to finally have it, but I am concerned about all of the problems people are having. I'll be hanging on to my K2 for a while, just in case.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, DD.  I think it may be luck of the draw sometimes.  My K3 is totally fine and my K1 was too but Mr. KM didn't get a working K2 until K2 #5.  We sent back four lemons before we got one that worked properly - two had sunfade and two had other, less common problems.  It was so disappointing and discouraging so I can imagine how you feel.

I hope you find something to make your situation better.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your K3 blues!  I think the suggestion of buying a K2 from kindleboards is a sound idea.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

That really stinks.  At least you are not alone.  I honestly wouldn't recommend a K3 to anyone right now who is looking for their first eReader.

I'm so glad I stayed with my K2.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm also on my 3rd K3, due to arrive tomorrow. 
The problem with my first is that it kept freezing and restarting when I would use the 5-way button. 
The second one they sent has a really sloppy right page forward button, which is the one I use all the time, and it got looser over the 2 days I had it; it drove me crazy.
I'm hoping 3 is the charm, because I really do like the features of the K3, and I don't want to regret giving my K2 away.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Please don't be afraid, Anne and 4Katie.  Chances are, you will get one of the K3s that are perfect.  Amazon's return policy is great.  That is what encourages customers to try products because there is no fear of being stuck with a lemon.

I have considered buying a used K2 but I spent $369 ($359?) on it originally and sold it for $139.  I would just be out too much money.  Also, im afraid to get the dreaded sunfade issue i had last year.  Although, I haven't heard to much about that on th K2i.  I will miss having a Kindle, but it's possible to read on my iPad temporarily.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> That really stinks. At least you are not alone. I honestly wouldn't recommend a K3 to anyone right now who is looking for their first eReader.


I would.

The discussions here make it seem like the problems are widespread. . .but I would venture to say that they are not, really. . . . though this forum has over 22,000 members, there are (without actually counting) I'd say, not more than 30 who have reported problems. That's not a very large percentage. Of course some may be having problems and not posting. But there are also a large majority of members who aren't having problems. . . . .

And, Amazon is being extremely proactive in addressing issues and resolving problems.

I have no complaints and would not hesitate to recommend the K3 to anyone looking for an ereader.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would.
> 
> The discussions here make it seem like the problems are widespread. . .but I would venture to say that they are not, really. . . . though this forum has over 22,000 members, there are (without actually counting) I'd say, not more than 30 who have reported problems. That's not a very large percentage. Of course some may be having problems and not posting. But there are also a large majority of members who aren't having problems. . . . .
> 
> ...


What Ann said. I feel so bad for those who are having problems that I haven't wanted to post about how perfect my new K3 seems to be--it doesn't feel appropriate somehow. But I've had it for a week now and not had a single freeze or reboot, have used it outside in the direct sun and the page turns have been fast as ever. Blazing fast compared to my K2. Considering the huge membership here I am guessing that the 'bad' kindles are a very small minority. It is unbelievably bad luck though, that DD and others have had more than one lemon. That really doesn't seem fair! I'm wondering if the funky K3s all shipped out of the same warehouse or something.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> What Ann said. I feel so bad for those who are having problems that I haven't wanted to post about how perfect my new K3 seems to be--it doesn't feel appropriate somehow. But I've had it for a week now and not had a single freeze or reboot, have used it outside in the direct sun and the page turns have been fast as ever. Blazing fast compared to my K2. Considering the huge membership here I am guessing that the 'bad' kindles are a very small minority. It is unbelievably bad luck though, that DD and others have had more than one lemon. That really doesn't seem fair! I'm wondering if the funky K3s all shipped out of the same warehouse or something.


Same here. I read outside for an hour or more without problem, have a lighted cover with no problem, etc. If only a few people are suffering with the various problems, then it seems less likely that new firmware will fix the issues. I hope they fix them somehow, though, so everyone here can be happy with their K3s.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> What Ann said. I feel so bad for those who are having problems that I haven't wanted to post about how perfect my new K3 seems to be--it doesn't feel appropriate somehow. But I've had it for a week now and not had a single freeze or reboot, have used it outside in the direct sun and the page turns have been fast as ever. Blazing fast compared to my K2. Considering the huge membership here I am guessing that the 'bad' kindles are a very small minority. It is unbelievably bad luck though, that DD and others have had more than one lemon. That really doesn't seem fair! I'm wondering if the funky K3s all shipped out of the same warehouse or something.


I had not thought of that. Maybe DD got three lemons because they were shipped from the same warehouse. It is weird but maybe that warehouse has a bunch of lemons.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> What Ann said. I feel so bad for those who are having problems that I haven't wanted to post about how perfect my new K3 seems to be--it doesn't feel appropriate somehow. But I've had it for a week now and not had a single freeze or reboot, have used it outside in the direct sun and the page turns have been fast as ever. Blazing fast compared to my K2. Considering the huge membership here I am guessing that the 'bad' kindles are a very small minority. It is unbelievably bad luck though, that DD and others have had more than one lemon. That really doesn't seem fair! I'm wondering if the funky K3s all shipped out of the same warehouse or something.


I think I might have had more chance of getting one of the good one if my replacement was not a refurb. If CS would guarantee right now that I would get a brand new replacement, I would try it. But they won't do that. So, I decided to return everything and wait for the next hopefully problem free batch.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Please don't be afraid, Anne and 4Katie. Chances are, you will get one of the K3s that are perfect. Amazon's return policy is great. That is what encourages customers to try products because there is no fear of being stuck with a lemon.
> 
> I have considered buying a used K2 but I spent $369 ($359?) on it originally and sold it for $139. I would just be out too much money. Also, im afraid to get the dreaded sunfade issue i had last year. Although, I haven't heard to much about that on th K2i. I will miss having a Kindle, but it's possible to read on my iPad temporarily.


Thanks DD My K3 did freeze once and reboot once. I have had no problelms since I update the software.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> Thanks DD My K3 did freeze once and reboot once. I have had no problelms since I update the software.


Actually, I didn't have the reboot problem at all, only extreme page turn slowdown in bright light. Oh, I had 2 lemons, not 3. Wouldn't want it to sound worse than it is.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

GBear said:


> Same here. I read outside for an hour or more without problem, have a lighted cover with no problem, etc. If only a few people are suffering with the various problems, then it seems less likely that new firmware will fix the issues. I hope they fix them somehow, though, so everyone here can be happy with their K3s.


Oh, I hope you're right about a firmware fix. As soon as I start reading here that the slow page turn problems are gone, I'll reorder.


----------



## Pippers (Sep 1, 2010)

What an odd thread. It's like walking right into the middle of someones conversation.

I've been reading in the sun nearly every day since I got my K3 with no issues so far. I don't use a cover, though. I have the lighted one on the way, but I will only be using it for transport and night reading. Otherwise the kindle will be free since it's so dang light and easy to balance on my leg while lounging around in the sunlight.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> I'm sorry, DD! After mad love with my K1, I got my graphite K3 and...it made my eyes buggy. The graphite casing somehow made the background look so dark that my eyes' focus keeps getting pulled into it. It was traumatic for sure, I tend to obsess over making the absolute ultra premium deluxe purchases so I feel I can be confident that I've made the best decision for my needs...and then here I am with buggy eyes. I'm trying a white one next, I'm not crazy about skins. Best of luck for a better experience next time!


My experience has been the opposite. I find the white and also some skins very distracting, but for me the graphite fades away and all I see are the "pages." Interesting.


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

DD I have the same problem. My page turns go from 1/2 second in shade to 2 seconds in direct sunlight.
All other functions seem to work perfectly.
My Kindle was shipped out of Nevada as I live on the west coast and as one person stated maybe one shipment of Kindles with defective screens was sent to one shipping facility.
I think that I'll keep mine as I can probably live with the slower page turns in the sun and wouldn't want to take the chance of Amazon sending me someone Else's problem child that they hadn't properly diagnosed.
I have to say in all fairness though aside from the slow page turns in the sun it is a pleasure to read in direct sunlight.
Ron


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ronald said:


> DD I have the same problem. My page turns go from 1/2 second in shade to 2 seconds in direct sunlight.
> All other functions seem to work perfectly.
> My Kindle was shipped out of Nevada as I live on the west coast and as one person stated maybe one shipment of Kindles with defective screens was sent to one shipping facility.
> I think that I'll keep mine as I can probably live with the slower page turns in the sun and wouldn't want to take the chance of Amazon sending me someone Else's problem child that they hadn't properly diagnosed.
> ...


Sorry you are having the problem too, Ron. Well, that blows the theory of the problem being connected to where it was shipped from.  I am on the East Coast, in MD and mine was shipped from Delaware. Couldn't be more opposite, could we?


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

gosh, reading about your Kindle troubles got me paranoid.  I checked my K3 in the sun and it works fine as it does everywhere else.  I'm really happy with it.  I wish your experience could have been as satisfying.  I hop people aren't turned off by these issues.  The K3 is an excellent reader.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Sorry you are having the problem too, Ron. Well, that blows the theory of the problem being connected to where it was shipped from.  I am on the East Coast, in MD and mine was shipped from Delaware. Couldn't be more opposite, could we?


And I have the problem and I'm in the midwest and my K3 came from Louisville, Ky.

Oh no.... the Kindle commercial with the man and woman reading by the pool just came on.... haven't seen that one before (I don't have the TV on very often). Anway.... issues with my K3 and all.... I will still say that I love the K3 and will keep trying until I get a good one. I'm not even remotely interested in any other reader.... it's Kindle for me all the way!! No matter what..... I will end up with a graphite Wi-Fi only K3. And I absolutely don't have to worry because I know Amazon will do whatever it takes to make that happen for me. Please don't think that we're down on all Kindles.... or even the K3 just because ours are defective.


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

DD I just got off the phone to Kindle support and they told me not to worry about slowdown in direct sunlight. That this is normal for e-ink.
I guess I'll just hold my Kindle at a slight angle.
Ron


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

Ronald said:


> DD I just got off the phone to Kindle support and they told me not to worry about slowdown in direct sunlight. That this is normal for e-ink.
> I guess I'll just hold my Kindle at a slight angle.
> Ron


Are you serious? It's not even close to normal for eink readers.


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

Dead serious thats what support said.
Ron


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would.
> The discussions here make it seem like the problems are widespread. . .but I would venture to say that they are not, really. . . . though this forum has over 22,000 members, there are (without actually counting) I'd say, not more than 30 who have reported problems. That's not a very large percentage. Of course some may be having problems and not posting. But there are also a large majority of members who aren't having problems. . . . .
> 
> And, Amazon is being extremely proactive in addressing issues and resolving problems.
> ...


I so agree with you, even though I've been one with problems, CS is fantastic and they don't hesitate to send me a next day replacement.
I've gotten wise about it and make sure that I already downlad all the books before I get it, so that on its arrival it's already to use and ready to put into Collections using the Archive option. 
I love it and wouldn't hesitate to recommend one. 
We rarely post when things are right, so I'm sure when we post about our diffiiculties it can give a skewed view.

This is a little off topic, but it makes me wonder if that's why M-Edge decided to not use hinges this time: because so many posted concerns about the hinges, not realizing there were probably many more of us who loved them.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ronald said:


> Dead serious thats what support said.
> Ron


Did you have Amazon or Kindle support on the line?


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Ai wanted one for Christmas may wait a little more. It would suck to receive a defective one while living outside the USA, with delivery cost etc etc, broken equipment can be costly.


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

I take it was Kindle support I was on the Kindle page and pushed the help by phone button.
I think I was told correctly that it probably isn't that much of an issue. Probably the batches of screens vary from batch to batch and as long as the readability is not adversely affected it's a non issue.
Ron


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

That's not what I would consider fantastic customer service.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> And I have the problem and I'm in the midwest and my K3 came from Louisville, Ky.
> 
> Oh no.... the Kindle commercial with the man and woman reading by the pool just came on.... haven't seen that one before (I don't have the TV on very often). Anway.... issues with my K3 and all.... I will still say that I love the K3 and will keep trying until I get a good one. I'm not even remotely interested in any other reader.... it's Kindle for me all the way!! No matter what..... I will end up with a graphite Wi-Fi only K3. And I absolutely don't have to worry because I know Amazon will do whatever it takes to make that happen for me. Please don't think that we're down on all Kindles.... or even the K3 just because ours are defective.


I agree, Judy. Even with all the troubles I've had, I love Kindle. That's why I will definitely be reordering sometime in the future.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ronald said:


> DD I just got off the phone to Kindle support and they told me not to worry about slowdown in direct sunlight. That this is normal for e-ink.
> I guess I'll just hold my Kindle at a slight angle.
> Ron


That's ridiculous but I believe it. Last year when I had to call for a replacement of the K2 because of sunfade. I mentioned the picture they use in their ads - the one with the girl sitting on the beach reading her Kindle. CS actually said to me, "Well, she's sitting there looking at the Kindle. You don't really know if she's reading it." I couldn't speak!!! Unbelievable! - absolutely true story!!!!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

DD said:


> That's ridiculous but I believe it. Last year when I had to call for a replacement of the K2 because of sunfade. I mentioned the picture they use in their ads - the one with the girl sitting on the beach reading her Kindle. CS actually said to me, "Well, she's sitting there looking at the Kindle. You don't really know if she's reading it." I couldn't speak!!! Unbelievable! - absolutely true story!!!!


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ronald said:


> DD I just got off the phone to Kindle support and they told me not to worry about slowdown in direct sunlight. That this is normal for e-ink.
> I guess I'll just hold my Kindle at a slight angle.
> Ron


Then why do they have the new commercial with the girl sitting by the pool reading her kindle?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Pippers said:


> What an odd thread. It's like walking right into the middle of someones conversation.
> 
> I've been reading in the sun nearly every day since I got my K3 with no issues so far. I don't use a cover, though. I have the lighted one on the way, but I will only be using it for transport and night reading. Otherwise the kindle will be free since it's so dang light and easy to balance on my leg while lounging around in the sunlight.


Why is this an odd thread? People are reporting issues with their k3. What is odd about that? Yours is working fine, that's great, but others aren't. So they are returning them or having them replaced. I always get antsy when someone says that because they don't experience issues, then why would others. And show no sympathy for those do almost like they are doing something wrong.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

DD said:


> That's ridiculous but I believe it. Last year when I had to call for a replacement of the K2 because of sunfade. I mentioned the picture they use in their ads - the one with the girl sitting on the beach reading her Kindle. CS actually said to me, "Well, she's sitting there looking at the Kindle. You don't really know if she's reading it." I couldn't speak!!! Unbelievable! - absolutely true story!!!!


That just might have been a poorly-conceived quip by CS. Maybe not, but that's how it stuck me.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry you are having all of those problems. My K3 is arriving tomorrow and I hope it is ok. Don't want to have to send it back. I already have a Decal Girl skin for it and ordered an Oberon cover yesterday.  Once again , sorry for your problems. Hope you get a new e-reader soon.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> Then why do they have the new commercial with the girl sitting by the pool reading her kindle?


Exactly! LOL But we don't know she's really reading it. She's just looking at one page and not turning the pages! ha ha ha

I told my husband that the ads say "read in bright sunlight". He teased me saying, "Well, you could read it but just one page. Just don't turn them." I almost threw the Kindle at him. I wasn't in a laughing mood at the moment.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

unknown2cherubim said:


> That just might have been a poorly-conceived quip by CS. Maybe not, but that's how it stuck me.


Well, I guess you had to hear the conversation. I said to him, "Are you serious?" He was, really. I gracefully got out of that call and called later and got a great CS rep.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Why is this an odd thread? People are reporting issues with their k3. What is odd about that? Yours is working fine, that's great, but others aren't. So they are returning them or having them replaced. I always get antsy when someone says that because they don't experience issues, then why would others. And show no sympathy for those do almost like they are doing something wrong.


I kinda thought the same thing, Pushka. Aren't all our discussions here conversations?

I don't like being made to feel like I'm doing something wrong or making up problems. But, on the other hand, I don't want those who are fortunate enough to get perfect Kindles to feel guilty for that either. I'm so happy for all of them. (Just wish I were one of them!)


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

DD, have you given any thought to ordering a white K3?  I admit it's crossed my mind.  I don't think I've read about anybody having the same issues with them, have you?  I have a wi-fi only, but wasn't really sure about that decision.  

But I like the graphite.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> DD, have you given any thought to ordering a white K3? I admit it's crossed my mind. I don't think I've read about anybody having the same issues with them, have you? I have a wi-fi only, but wasn't really sure about that decision.
> 
> But I like the graphite.


I'm pretty sure I read about someone having a white one with the slow page turn in the sunlight problem. I'd like to stick with the graphite. I think it's such a sleek look. Anyway, on my white K2, I had solid state black matte skin. I like the darker skins and like not having to put one on the graphite.

The white would only make a difference if heat were the issue and I don't think we know that for sure yet. I really don't think it was in my case. I came out of a 73F air-conditioned house into 75F weather and was only out there for 7 minutes. The Kindle felt cool to the touch. I don't see where heat was a factor here.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

MAGreen
Status: Scheherazade

Online

Gender: 
Okinawa, Japan
Posts: 1588




  

Re: Slow page turns in the sun
« Reply #142 on: Today at 05:44:54 AM »
Quote
I have both white and graphite Kindles, both have the slow in the sun issue, but the graphite starts slowing much faster than the white. 

Here you go.......


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> MAGreen
> Status: Scheherazade
> 
> Online
> ...


Hm-m-m. This will take a while to figure out, I think.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> What Ann said. I feel so bad for those who are having problems that I haven't wanted to post about how perfect my new K3 seems to be--it doesn't feel appropriate somehow.


I know what you mean! Mine is perfect (so far at least).


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

DD said:


> I'm pretty sure I read about someone having a white one with the slow page turn in the sunlight problem. I'd like to stick with the graphite. I think it's such a sleek look. Anyway, on my white K2, I had solid state black matte skin. I like the darker skins and like not having to put one on the graphite.
> 
> The white would only make a difference if heat were the issue and I don't think we know that for sure yet. I really don't think it was in my case. I came out of a 73F air-conditioned house into 75F weather and was only out there for 7 minutes. The Kindle felt cool to the touch. I don't see where heat was a factor here.


I totally agree that heat is not the problem. It just seemed weird that it was mostly graphite K3's that were reporting the problem. Could just be because there have been more of them ordered.

You're right about the color as well. I think I was trying to talk myself into a white one, if they didn't have the problem the graphite ones do.

I just need to quit dithering about and call CS, I guess. Maybe I'll put a new skin on the K1 and pretend it's a new toy.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I know what you mean! Mine is perfect (so far at least).


We're thrilled for you 4Katie! Honestly!! Also, it gives us hope that we'll have a good chance of getting a good replacement because there are many more good K3s out there than there are defective ones.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> We're thrilled for you 4Katie! Honestly!! Also, it gives us hope that we'll have a good chance of getting a good replacement because there are many more good K3s out there than there are defective ones.


I agree!!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, the white K3 idea is dead. Here's another post about it....
_
I also have a white K3, and the page turns are so fast normally that I never even see the black screen. As I mentioned above, I took it out in the sun for the first time today to check the page turn problems that have been reported. After 2 1/2 minutes (the second test after the restart), the next page presents itself as a negative image, black screen with white lettering. Although it only lasts a second, it's enough to read the first words of the first sentence when it's still in the negative image. It is definitely different than when indoors, and the unit took about 15 minutes after both "sun" tests to get back to normal speed where I don't even see the black screen on page turns._


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would.
> 
> The discussions here make it seem like the problems are widespread. . .but I would venture to say that they are not, really. . . . though this forum has over 22,000 members, there are (without actually counting) I'd say, not more than 30 who have reported problems. That's not a very large percentage. Of course some may be having problems and not posting. But there are also a large majority of members who aren't having problems. . . . .
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Ann. I had the sun fade issues with K1 and the third time was a charm. So, I had to keep returning it and eventually they got it right. It didn't cost me anything; as Amazon provided return shipping. I have enjoyed it ever since. I thought it was worth the hassle. I have a K3 White...so far so good. HAVE THESE ISSUES ONLY CROPPED UP IN THE GRAPHITE MODELS?...Curious.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Grrr, my husband just called me from interstate.  He has a 3G Graphite.  After charging it overnight before he left (yesterday) the battery is now completely flat.  When I get my hands on it I will check if it is having issues indexing (it shouldnt, I loaded it up with only thirty books 2 weeks ago) then maybe another one bites the dust!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

DD said:


> Well, I guess you had to hear the conversation. I said to him, "Are you serious?" He was, really. I gracefully got out of that call and called later and got a great CS rep.


Well it certainly does happen. I actually did a whole FTC thing on a bad CS rep from a bank and the bank had to follow through with me and everything. Businesses don't want to give bad service and this person certainly gave you horrid service. Glad you got a better one the next time.

Frankly, I don't blame you for taking some time out before re-purchasing. I'm just hoping my replacement is a good one.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

DD I'm sorry to hear of your problems.. again.. but I trust at some point you will re-order a fresh NEW K3 that will work for you.

Why did I think you had a DX?  Obviously not.


----------



## paxxus (Sep 5, 2010)

DD said:


> That's ridiculous but I believe it. Last year when I had to call for a replacement of the K2 because of sunfade. I mentioned the picture they use in their ads - the one with the girl sitting on the beach reading her Kindle. CS actually said to me, "Well, she's sitting there looking at the Kindle. You don't really know if she's reading it." I couldn't speak!!! Unbelievable! - absolutely true story!!!!


LOL!


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> I'm sorry, DD! After mad love with my K1, I got my graphite K3 and...it made my eyes buggy. The graphite casing somehow made the background look so dark that my eyes' focus keeps getting pulled into it. It was traumatic for sure, I tend to obsess over making the absolute ultra premium deluxe purchases so I feel I can be confident that I've made the best decision for my needs...and then here I am with buggy eyes. I'm trying a white one next, I'm not crazy about skins. Best of luck for a better experience next time!


My eyes are doing the same thing - I thought it was just me and that I needed to get my eyes checked!! I'm thinking of ordering a white 3G to see if it's any better.

Nicole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DD, I wouldn't get a replacement either if I thought they were giving me a refurb. I went through 2 refurbs from my original that had sun fade. When I finally got upset and talked to a supervisor they sent me a new one. I knew it was new because of the way it was packaged. Once I got the new one everything was fine. I think they need a new testing department. I really don't think that they test the ones that are returned.

I would wait and when they refunded my money, just rebuy one. I'm anxious to see if my daughter's K3 will have the issue. She bought the graphite and it should arrive soon. Crossing my fingers it will work.

Don't give up. You know that Amazon will fix the problem.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> DD, I wouldn't get a replacement either if I thought they were giving me a refurb. I went through 2 refurbs from my original that had sun fade. When I finally got upset and talked to a supervisor they sent me a new one. I knew it was new because of the way it was packaged. Once I got the new one everything was fine. I think they need a new testing department. I really don't think that they test the ones that are returned.
> 
> I would wait and when they refunded my money, just rebuy one. I'm anxious to see if my daughter's K3 will have the issue. She bought the graphite and it should arrive soon. Crossing my fingers it will work.
> 
> Don't give up. You know that Amazon will fix the problem.


I had just about the same experience with CS with the K2, Kathy. That's when I noticed the thing about the "Condition: New" on the invoice. All my other replacements which were refurbs didnt say it but the one this guy sent me said "New" like my first one did

I know I'll get a good one eventually. I see the graphite 3G+Wi-Fi is sold out till 9/22. I'm going to wait until that batch gets to everyone. I hope our fellow Kindleboarders will let us know if their Kindles from that batch have the sun affected slow page turn. When I start hearing there are no more problems, that's when I'll reorder.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

My current K2 is Scott's Kindle number five. I had problems within the first thirty days with the first one and I am pretty sure they sent a refurb for the replacement. I got several before I got a good one. I actually think it is a refurb too, but at least a good one and as long as it holds up I am happy with it. I so appreciate Kindle boards because without them I would have thought they were all junk. The experiences shared here were both helpful and encouraging. My brother has a K2i with "ghosting", but he thought that was normal and never returned it. He is not a reader of these boards and he got his first.

If I ever buy another Kindle and have trouble with it, I will return it immediately for a refund and order another "new" one. It may not help, but at least that is what I will try. I have decided we are the quality control department, the users. How can you have so many K2's and K3's with sunfade issues alone if they are checking them for that? Statistically there has to be a lot of bad Kindles running around for some of us to get 3,4 and in some cases 7 bad Kindles. No one has that bad of luck. It has to have something to do with the replacement program recycling them.

Reminds me of the egg recall. How do you wind up with over half a billion contaminated eggs? You don't check any and when you find out, they are already out on the market by the hundred millions.

When I was in manufacturing (well, sometimes I still am called in as a consultant, I was last week) we talked about defective parts per million. If you had over 2 or 3 defective parts per million someone was riding your tail because of the cost. Then of course we had 100% online testing on most parts and caught a problem before we made a few thousand. The quality lab took samples to the lab every hour for more extensive testing. If we had run off, say 100 bad parts in a shift someone would have some explaining to do, that was too expensive for the company. If we ran off 1,000 bad parts someone would be looking for a job, probably two people. The person running that line and the quality person responsible for it.

Don't get me wrong, I like Amazon and I root for them all the way. This just puzzles me.

best of "luck" to you!
Scott


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mrscottishman said:


> My current K2 is Scott's Kindle number five. I had problems within the first thirty days with the first one and I am pretty sure they sent a refurb for the replacement. I got several before I got a good one. I actually think it is a refurb too, but at least a good one and as long as it holds up I am happy with it. I so appreciate Kindle boards because without them I would have thought they were all junk. The experiences shared here were both helpful and encouraging. My brother has a K2i with "ghosting", but he thought that was normal and never returned it. He is not a reader of these boards and he got his first.
> 
> If I ever buy another Kindle and have trouble with it, I will return it immediately for a refund and order another "new" one. It may not help, but at least that is what I will try. I have decided we are the quality control department, the users. How can you have so many K2's and K3's with sunfade issues alone if they are checking them for that? Statistically there has to be a lot of bad Kindles running around for some of us to get 3,4 and in some cases 7 bad Kindles. No one has that bad of luck. It has to have something to do with the replacement program recycling them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Scott. Very informative post.

I posted earlier about the reasoning behind returning my first K3 and the first replacement but it bears repeating. I'm thinking the same thing you are. I just will not get caught up in that multiple returns cycle outside of the 30 day window. Best to start fresh and wait until Amazon 'discovers' there is a problem and fixes it as they finally did with the K2.


----------

